# Fedora 12 Released



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 18, 2009)

If you can't wait to get the distribution, simply visit:
http://get.fedoraproject.org

If you want a quick tour of highlights in this release, check out:
http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Fedora_12_one_page_release_notes

Source
http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Fedora_12_Announcement


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2009)

that looks great, but i am not going back to fedora unless they get rid of SeLinux. i know i can turn it off, but even then it screws with my programs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2009)

fyi, im seeding the balls off of the x86_64 install dvd. connected to 119 nodes and maxed my up bandwidth at 2.5 megabytes per second.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 18, 2009)

Leeching at 1.68MB/s now!


----------



## $immond$ (Nov 30, 2009)

I have never liked Fedora since Fedora 9, I played with 12 and I have to say I am not liking it at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2009)

$immond$ said:


> I have never liked Fedora since Fedora 9, I played with 12 and I have to say I am not liking it at all.



what dont you like about it?


----------



## $immond$ (Nov 30, 2009)

Root is disabled in GUI by default, The layout, and a somewhat hindered Ethernet setting that always seems to be needed to be fixed by: 

echo 0> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling

or

echo "4096 87380 103744" >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem
echo "4096 16384 103744" >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_wmem

With my experience with Fedora I never really liked it. In Linux administration class it seemed to be one of the least stable OS's.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 13, 2009)

does anyone know if Fedora 12 has wireless capability enabled on install? my ubuntu works perfectly with my laptops wifi card on clean install. but Fedora 11 required me to install wifi drivers.


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 13, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> does anyone know if Fedora 12 has wireless capability enabled on install? my ubuntu works perfectly with my laptops wifi card on clean install. but Fedora 11 required me to install wifi drivers.




Yes it does.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2009)

$immond$ said:


> Root is disabled in GUI by default, The layout, and a somewhat hindered Ethernet setting that always seems to be needed to be fixed by:
> 
> echo 0> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's starting to get more and more like Ubuntu. I hate it when proper root is disabled. Used to love it, but not so much anymore.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 13, 2009)

$immond$ said:


> Yes it does.



hmm, sorry it doesnt even recognize my very generic wifi card. Ubuntu immediately recognizes Wifi cards, but Fedora Still doesnt. Furthermore, I get no sound and my touch pad doesnt work properly. back to Ubuntu for me I guess...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2009)

i personally would not install fedora on a laptop. it really is a server OS built for people who want to test run apps and settings for red hat linux. also, i wouldnt use it as a gui because ubuntu is far superior on that front. 

really, get familiar with the command line and fedora is great, although if it really comes down to it if just run freebsd as a console os.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i personally would not install fedora on a laptop. it really is a server OS built for people who want to test run apps and settings for red hat linux. also, i wouldnt use it as a gui because ubuntu is far superior on that front.
> 
> really, get familiar with the command line and fedora is great, although if it really comes down to it if just run freebsd as a console os.



I don't find Ubuntu superior on the gui front. But that's all a matter of taste. I hate the looks of Ubuntu.


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 14, 2009)

I always look forward to the next fedora release. Although I usually skip generations because I don't like to upgrade that often.

Fedora is more cutting edge than Ubuntu.  It includes newer versions of software whereas Ubuntu usually tends to stick with older, more compatible, versions.  I also prefer yum to apt-get.

While Fedora goes on my desktop. I put Ubuntu based Linux Mint on my Laptop and carry a flash drive that boots to linux mint for when I borrow laptops from the school.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> I always look forward to the next fedora release. Although I usually skip generations because I don't like to upgrade that often.
> 
> Fedora is more cutting edge than Ubuntu.  It includes newer versions of software whereas Ubuntu usually tends to stick with older, more compatible, versions.  I also prefer yum to apt-get.
> 
> While Fedora goes on my desktop. I put Ubuntu based Linux Mint on my Laptop and carry a flash drive that boots to linux mint for when I borrow laptops from the school.



id go back to fedora if they get rid of selinux completely and by default have their firewall disabled.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 15, 2009)

Fedora didnt recognise my Ethernet connection, my network is set up like this

router to back up pc - Ethernet connection
router to main pc -wireless connection via a wireless access point which is then connected via Ethernet to the main pc

its a stupid set up because i have to use the wireless access point with the xbox 360 and the router is to far away for a wired connection

ill try it on a USB stick but im not hopeful

the newest ubuntu didnt recognise it either *sigh! i only tried it to copy files between 2 hard drives so i could fresh install windows lol


----------

